# Suprapubic Cystostomy



## mslori7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi,

does anyone have a cpt code for "CT Guided Suprapubic Cystostomy Cath Placement"? I was thinking to use the 51102 code along with the 77012 for CT Guidance.  Please advise!!


Thanks


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 11, 2009)

mslori7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone have a cpt code for "CT Guided Suprapubic Cystostomy Cath Placement"? I was thinking to use the 51102 code along with the 77012 for CT Guidance.  Please advise!!
> 
> ...



Those codes seem correct, so long as the document supports them. Do you have a report?

HTH


----------



## mslori7 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your help, I do have the report for this procedure.

Thanks,

Lori


----------

